# Fresh Water Clam preparation



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah so went out for a swim and ran into a clam, so I did some clamming also. I noticed there are a lot of clams in one of the lakes around here. Any tips on preparation?

Here is my tip.

If you find a lake with a clam in it, you can survey the water around the edge of the lake by walking in the water looking down, if you have a snorkle all the more power to you.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My tip would be check with your local regulations. You can't just grab a mussel and go home with it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't know for sure, but here in SC you don't eat local clams or oysters in a month without an r in it. Shellfish are filter feeders and bacteria living in our warm water WILL make you sick.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

clean all algae off, all of it.
boil a pot of water with salt added and put clams in it for about 10-15 minutes I usually wait till they start floating then eat those suckers up!


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I eat them raw ! But they are saltwater. Enjoy

Cooked I use a white wine reduction with butter and thyme with some fresh cracked pepper and sea salt and a little heavy cream. U cook them until the clam shells open. Once they open they are done. There are many clams though so for mine it is for Manila clams and similar species


----------

